

HN. Let's share Twitter accounts - gothep

There is a lot of really interesting and inspiring people Hacker News and I would love to have more of you, and the products of your brilliant minds in my Twitter feed. So care to share yours!<p>PS. I live and thrive at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;gopatrik
======
danlev
Personal account: [http://twitter.com/danlev](http://twitter.com/danlev)

My LGBT rights site's account:
[http://twitter.com/equaldex](http://twitter.com/equaldex)

~~~
mkr-hn
Equaldex is one of my favorite new things. A lot of the other sites like Out
and Advocate are too spammy. I've got Facebook notifications set up for it,
and all I get is actual news.

~~~
danlev
Wow, thank you so much! Glad to hear! Are you mostly referring to the news
share through Equaldex's social media accounts (mostly syndicated from
[http://equaldex.com/news](http://equaldex.com/news))? Or the site itself?

~~~
mkr-hn
The news. I don't get much use out of the site.

------
astrowilliam
My space news website account:
[https://twitter.com/spaceindnews](https://twitter.com/spaceindnews) I post a
few times a day at the most about space news, mainly astronomy.

~~~
mr_spothawk
Whoa... I got so many awesome suggestions from twitter after I followed you :)
Thanks for that!

~~~
astrowilliam
Glad I could help. I follow some very interesting and "nerdy" people :)

------
drtse4
Mainly tech/programming related, few jokes, witty (i hope) remarks and the
occasional retwitted quote:
[https://twitter.com/uraimo](https://twitter.com/uraimo)

And, if anyone is interested, a few years ago this guy made a list of HNer
accounts here:
[https://twitter.com/tlrobinson/lists/hackernews](https://twitter.com/tlrobinson/lists/hackernews)

------
photorized
Mine is [https://twitter.com/iTrendTV](https://twitter.com/iTrendTV)

mostly updates for my analytics startup, plus interesting patterns extracted
from Twitter etc

P.S. blocked by Marc Andreessen
[https://mobile.twitter.com/iTrendTV/lists/people-blocked-
by-...](https://mobile.twitter.com/iTrendTV/lists/people-blocked-by-pmarca)

------
chewxy
I'm at [https://twitter.com/chewxy](https://twitter.com/chewxy).

I mostly tweet about things I find interesting but can't be arsed to write
about in my blog ([http://blog.chewxy.com](http://blog.chewxy.com)).

Topics I've covered: programming (Go, Python, occasional rants on JS), coffee,
economics, stats..

~~~
stephen_mcd
[https://twitter.com/stephen_mcd](https://twitter.com/stephen_mcd) \- hit me
up, lots of open source

------
AustinDizzy
I tweet at [https://twitter.com/AustinDizzy](https://twitter.com/AustinDizzy)

On the interesting scale, I'd be a "meh." I do lots of information security,
currently for a top-tier university. And I'm also a contracted web developer,
currently specializing in Node.js and Go. So that's something.

------
chasing
Howdy, I'm @chasing / [http://twitter.com/chasing](http://twitter.com/chasing)

I don't tweet about tech, generally. It's mostly just jokey personal
communication. (Mixed in, lately, with a fair amount of complaining at my home
internet provider...)

------
sushi
I retweet mostly at [https://twitter.com/Su](https://twitter.com/Su)

~~~
astrowilliam
Sell that handle for $$$$ ;)

------
imb
No personal account yet, but tweeting about computer science and math issues
on behalf of our education organization. Looking for interesting
people/projects to follow.

[https://twitter.com/gentleknowledge](https://twitter.com/gentleknowledge)

------
mindcrime
Personal account:
[https://www.twitter.com/mindcrime](https://www.twitter.com/mindcrime)

Startup "Company" account:
[https://www.twitter.com/fogbeamlabs](https://www.twitter.com/fogbeamlabs)

------
codygman
[http://twitter.com/codygman](http://twitter.com/codygman)

My interests are mostly "real world" functional programming and leveraging it
(Haskell mainly atm) to make better software. I repost (mostly programming)
humor stuff too.

------
cavemanklaus
[http://twitter.com/CavemanKlaus](http://twitter.com/CavemanKlaus) \-
Quantified Self, quantified comms/relationships, sociology, computational
linguistics, psychology, transhumanist, Kiwi living in London.

------
mkr-hn
[https://twitter.com/mkronline](https://twitter.com/mkronline)

I don't tweet as much on it these days, and I don't think the one I focus on
now would be of interest to most HNers.

------
biscarch
[https://twitter.com/chrisbiscardi](https://twitter.com/chrisbiscardi)

Haskell, JavaScript, YouTube, building things.

(Willing to help anyone learning Haskell. Just tweet at me.)

------
nstart
Tech stuff account which I woke up yesterday:
[https://twitter.com/area51research](https://twitter.com/area51research)

I tweet tech news and my thought stream while programming

------
brasetvik
[https://twitter.com/alexbrasetvik](https://twitter.com/alexbrasetvik) \-
mostly tidbits related to Elasticsearch and distributed systems, with a hint
of skydiving.

------
fidz
[https://twitter.com/mufid](https://twitter.com/mufid)

Mostly tweet about "funny" development-related things i found when coding, in
Bahasa Indonesia.

------
qzervaas
Mine is [http://twitter.com/HendX](http://twitter.com/HendX)

Mainly about iOS/Android development. About to release first game so a bit
about that too.

------
smayzes
I'm [http://twitter.com/smayzes](http://twitter.com/smayzes) I usually tweet
mostly about web development, devops and sometimes a little bit of hockey.

------
gremlinsinc
[https://twitter.com/patrickcurl](https://twitter.com/patrickcurl) \-- I tweet
about startups, coding, seo, online marketing, entrepreneurial stuff, etc...

------
majika
I don't use Twitter because I don't want to support centralized social
networks, but I publish to my website much the same as others use Twitter -
short links, notes, occasional blog posts:

[http://minglis.id.au/](http://minglis.id.au/)

I post about technology, Australian politics, programming, privacy, and other
generally interesting stuff. There are separate Atom feeds for each of the
separate sections: links, notes or blog.

I'll get around to setting up POSSE [0] to Twitter some day - I'll have to
move off Github Pages first.

[0]: [http://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE](http://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE)

~~~
dorfsmay
What's a good alternative to "centralized social networks"? Atom feed clients?

~~~
majika
The web is a decentralized social network; everyone should have their own
website, owning their data and content. Feeds (authenticated and public) can
replicate the explicit social graphs of Twitter, Facebook et al.

Regrettably, setting up a website is still too hard for most people - but it's
never been easier, too. If you're reading Hacker News, you should be able to
do it.

Read the IndieWebCamp website for more:
[https://indiewebcamp.com/](https://indiewebcamp.com/)

~~~
krapp
I used to run my own website and blog all the time. Then I stopped and jumped
onto the whole social media bandwagon, because i thought it would be easier
and I lost my domain. Now i've gone completely in the opposite direction and
decided to write my own framework for my own site and as a result I still
don't blog but at least I have my very own half-baked framework.

Meanwhile i'm still surprised the 'independent web' is a thing. Like people
'rediscovering' static html sites. Makes me feel old.

~~~
majika
If you look at the projects from IndieWebCamp people, you'll see they're about
much more than just static HTML sites. They're working on tools that enable
social networking based on simple standards-based websites - similar to your
framework, perhaps?

IMHO, the ideas of the IndieWebCamp people will last far longer than those of
the other so-called "decentralized" social networking projects. I'm confident
that (1) my kid(s) will have a HTML website, and (2) they'll never have heard
of Diaspora or Pump.io. I hope that, by that time, Twitter and Facebook will
only be used by Granny and Granddad, if at all.

~~~
krapp
>They're working on tools that enable social networking based on simple
standards-based websites - similar to your framework, perhaps?

I wrote my own thin API[0] for livejournal and a page scraper[1] to manage
crossposting to livejournal and profiling links (like facebook) without
wordpress or third party services, so I definitely get the 'IndieWeb' ethos. I
like the idea of having your own site and broadcasting to social media rather
than the other way around. Writing your own code and being able to do things
yourself is very liberating. It just seems weird to me to think of owning your
own content on the web as a progressive, pseudo-revolutionary movement because
it seems like only yesterday that's just the way things _were._

[0]([https://github.com/kennethrapp/journalist](https://github.com/kennethrapp/journalist))

[1]([https://github.com/kennethrapp/embedbug](https://github.com/kennethrapp/embedbug))
-- _beware if you play around with this one because it 's messy and the
documentation is practically nonexistent. Because i'm lazy._

------
danvayn
[https://twitter.com/danvayn](https://twitter.com/danvayn) very young frontend
developer -- i'll follow back so long as you're a real person!

------
prawn
[https://twitter.com/isaacforman](https://twitter.com/isaacforman) \-
interesting things about the world, the iOS game we're making, travel, etc

------
mmanfrin
[http://twitter.com/manfrin](http://twitter.com/manfrin)

I am a mid-level Ruby/Rails programmer, post about tech, sports, puns, and
trivia.

------
kevinconroy
[https://twitter.com/kevinconroy](https://twitter.com/kevinconroy) \- Non-
profit tech, food, and people who think I'm the voice of Batman

------
dorfsmay
[https://twitter.com/dorfsmay](https://twitter.com/dorfsmay)

sysadmin (Linux, postgres, web servers, auth, etc...)

python dev

------
shrig94
I am on and off but want to discuss tech with people more.
[https://twitter.com/shriganeshram](https://twitter.com/shriganeshram)

------
jamesjguthrie
Mine is [https://twitter.com/jamesjguthrie](https://twitter.com/jamesjguthrie)

I tweet mostly about uni and geeky stuff.

------
moszeed
My account is at [https://twitter.com/moszeed](https://twitter.com/moszeed) .
I tweet primarily about WebDevelopment ...

------
bichiliad
Tweet at me for mindless prattle and friendly banter.
[https://twitter.com/technoheads](https://twitter.com/technoheads)

~~~
bichiliad
I posted this here and totally forgot I did, and then wondered why I was
getting followed by all these people.

------
maxdeviant
Generally nerdy tweets and mini-rants about stupidity:
[https://twitter.com/maxdeviant](https://twitter.com/maxdeviant)

------
LiveTheDream
[https://twitter.com/tobym](https://twitter.com/tobym) tweeting primarily
about programming, scala, internet, startups

------
meira
[http://twitter.com/acmeira1](http://twitter.com/acmeira1) Brazilian, futebol
addicted, hackativist and hitchhiker

------
frostmatthew
[https://twitter.com/frostmatthew](https://twitter.com/frostmatthew) (I am not
very creative with usernames, heh)

------
sunnykgupta
[http://twitter.com/sunnykgupta](http://twitter.com/sunnykgupta) Mostly about
programming, dev-hacks and web.

------
Archit
I'm at [https://twitter.com/Archit](https://twitter.com/Archit)

Serial Entrepreneur and Web Evangelist.

------
tormeh
[https://twitter.com/tormeh89](https://twitter.com/tormeh89) Mostly retweets
of funny stuff. Some programming.

------
martinvol
[http://twitter.com/martinvol](http://twitter.com/martinvol) Python, Argentine
Culture and some Net Democracy.

------
jbrooksuk
[http://twitter.com/jbrooksuk](http://twitter.com/jbrooksuk) \- mainly
programming, life and mini rants.

------
lalos
@lalo

[http://twitter.com/lalo](http://twitter.com/lalo)

Mostly funny stuff and funny programming stuff

------
noinput
[http://twitter.com/noinput](http://twitter.com/noinput)

causes, geek things, a few pictures of my kids.

------
krrishd
If you guys want to keep up with the HS Hackers group that recently made front
page, you can do so by following @HSHackersNYC and @HSHackersPhilly

------
ronaldsvilcins
[http://twitter.com/ronaldsvilcins](http://twitter.com/ronaldsvilcins) tweet
mostly on web development.

------
dustcoin
[http://twitter.com/dustcoin](http://twitter.com/dustcoin) \- Mostly bitcoin &
cryptocurrency related.

------
emersonbroga
Follow me at @emersonbroga
[http://www.twitter.com/emersonbroga](http://www.twitter.com/emersonbroga) =)

------
ftfish
I don't really use it much, but
[https://twitter.com/fourtonfish](https://twitter.com/fourtonfish)

------
Sindrome
[https://twitter.com/CCERVANTES0](https://twitter.com/CCERVANTES0)
Rails+SF+World Cup+Nerdy Shit

------
samaybhavsar
Coding. Hacking. Life.
[http://twitter.com/samaybhavsar](http://twitter.com/samaybhavsar)

------
Nyalab
Mine is [http://twitter.com/Nyalab](http://twitter.com/Nyalab) Mainly Front-
end stuff

------
msutherl
[https://twitter.com/msutherl](https://twitter.com/msutherl)

art+tech, iconoclasts

------
charlierguo
[https://twitter.com/charlierguo](https://twitter.com/charlierguo) :)

------
krrishd
I tweet at [http://twitter.com/krrishd](http://twitter.com/krrishd)

------
dieg0
[https://twitter.com/el_diegors](https://twitter.com/el_diegors)

------
BlackHalt
[https://twitter.com/BlackHalt](https://twitter.com/BlackHalt)

------
Breefield
[https://twitter.com/breefield](https://twitter.com/breefield)

------
acangiano
[https://twitter.com/acangiano](https://twitter.com/acangiano)

------
binarydreams
[http://twitter.com/_rishabhp](http://twitter.com/_rishabhp)

------
thegyppo
[https://twitter.com/thegyppo](https://twitter.com/thegyppo)

------
meatcar
[https://twitter.com/meatcar](https://twitter.com/meatcar)

------
wise_young_man
[http://twitter.com/imderek](http://twitter.com/imderek)

------
mr_spothawk
Javascript + solar & some infosec/blockchain retweets.

twitter.com/lazaruslarue

------
maz1b
@maz1b - music, startups to do with music, general tweets. some funny jokes as
well

------
mcmillion
@mlmcmillion

I bitch about programming and technology a lot.

------
spenvo
hacktivist and webapp dev:
[https://twitter.com/spencenow](https://twitter.com/spencenow)

------
gbbb
@georgebonnr - let's hang out.

------
vinhnx
Let's put @vinhnx

------
secretcowlevel
@framerate is me

~~~
secretcowlevel
let me spell out the URL because I'm going against the curve:

[http://twitter.com/framerate](http://twitter.com/framerate)

:)

------
wess
@wesscope here!

------
flipp
twitter.com/jackflips I make jokes

------
sangupta
@sangupta

